# Bison y GCC 3.1

## UNIX4ALL

Buenas:

He tenido muchos problemas con la versión de Bison 1.3x, me falla la compilación de muchos ports  :Sad: , así que leyendo los comentarios de ustedes he puesto la versión 1.28-r3, bien el caso es que fallan menos pero siguen fallando algunos, como estos:

Xfree 4.2.0-r12

Perl 5.6.1-r6

Quanta 3pre1

¿No hay manera de arreglarlo de alguna forma?

Saludos.

----------

## Ferdy

Yo tengo la siguiente configuración:

GCC 3.1.1-r1

Bison 1.34-r1

Y he compilado perfectamente

XFree86 4.2.0-r12

Perl 5.6.1-r6

Tuve problemas con el Quanta 3. Pero porque no me compila el arts

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## UNIX4ALL

Y que flags usas?

Yo uso:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer"

Saludos

----------

## TcB

Yo sigo con el bison 1.28 r3  con gcc 2.95 y tampoco puedo compilar el quanta, ho sea que culpa del gcc lo dudo   :Sad: 

----------

## Ferdy

Aquí tienes los míos

# K6 exclusive (requires a K6 or beyond)

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=k6 -march=k6 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=k6 -march=k6 -O3 -pipe"

Como puedes ver este procesador les un poco más "decentillo"  :Wink:  jeje

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## Tuxisuau

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

Tema XFree: Un fichero concreto necesita -mno-mmx y -mno-3dnow, basta compilar a mano ese fichero y seguir con ebuild /ruta/al/ebuild qmerge.

----------

